# Mulberry wood with some poison ivy...  Use it after debarking?



## zippy12 (Aug 13, 2018)

neighbor cut this 3 weeks ago...

saw the berries for the last 7 years..

should I use it?


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 13, 2018)

Any weasels?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 13, 2018)

Don't see any poison on it. Never heard anyone using mulberry but I think it would be fine. Smoke from poison ivy can give poison ivy rash. 

Yup looking again and I do see some vine on some pieces.

Warren


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 13, 2018)

flatboke...  No weasels.....

HalfSmoked I will use the center wood not the bark


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 13, 2018)

That's good should like I said be fine its a sweet fruit.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 13, 2018)

I’ve never touched poison ivy or seen it in person but I have been in more poison oak than I care for. 

I don’t know if they are same family or not but the trees I cut would laying in the stuff. I had to cut vines off with saw. No issues cooking, splitting or stacking. 

The saw dust from the poison oak left s good reminder of where I had been though. Does poison ivy grow out of the tree? Or is it a separate bush?


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## flatbroke (Aug 13, 2018)

Now I can’t get the dang song out of head.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 13, 2018)

Like Flatbroke, seen more Poison Oak than I care to remember.
But never been in the East enough to get into any poison Ivy.
I've gotten poison oak so bad it was inside me.
And you can get it from the dormant sticks in the winter. It's the oil that irritates.
Brush fire fighters have to be careful not to inhale the smoke from burning patches of Poison Oak.

My vote would be No Thank You.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 13, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Now I can’t get the dang song out of head.



You mean this one flatbroke?

 

:confused::mad:


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 13, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> You mean this one flatbroke?
> 
> 
> 
> :confused::mad:


No, I wish it was that one. This is the damn one i keep unknowingly hum


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 14, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> I’ve never touched poison ivy or seen it in person but I have been in more poison oak than I care for.
> 
> I don’t know if they are same family or not but the trees I cut would laying in the stuff. I had to cut vines off with saw. No issues cooking, splitting or stacking.
> 
> The saw dust from the poison oak left s good reminder of where I had been though. Does poison ivy grow out of the tree? Or is it a separate bush?



Poison Ivy is a vine and grows outside of the tree.  I did inspect the site where the tree was cut this morning and saw no leaves of three!  but I will worse case this to be on the safe side...


----------



## wbf610 (Aug 14, 2018)

If it were me, I wouldn’t use it.  I’ll probably get poison just by reading this thread!!!!!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 14, 2018)

I would use it bark and all after removing the vines in the picture.


----------



## dave schiller (Aug 14, 2018)

One characteristic of poison ivy, especially older vines climbing on a tree, is the small rootlets that function to support it.  Other vines that are similar in appearance don't have these rootlets.  Check the base of the tree where the vine would be the oldest and largest for this characteristic.

As for smoking meat with mulberry, it's good.


----------



## zippy12 (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks for the picture...  I did not see anything that mature and I do know honey suckle grew in this tree because my kids used to harvest the flowers.  so it may be just HS vines....


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 14, 2018)

wbf610 said:


> If it were me, I wouldn’t use it.  I’ll probably get poison just by reading this thread!!!!!



Itching to get away from this thread, are you? LOL!:confused:;)


----------



## gnarlykaw (Sep 9, 2018)

My vote is NO!  You might get it just trying to get rid of the bark.  The oil from the vine will stick to the saw!  Just use the wood that’s above the vine, not the trunk of the tree.  Put a logging chain around the trunk and drag it around on the pavement to grind off that 
Wrechet vine!  Ok, my skin is crawling now!!!  I get it bad!


----------

